
  How Yelp May Have Further Harmed The App Store Approval Process - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/28/how-yelp-may-have-further-harmed-the-app-store-approval-process-with-its-easter-egg/
======
aditya
And yet, Apple hasn't pulled the app from the app store or said anything
negative about it at all. He's just making noise because he runs an AR startup
and didn't think of sneaking AR into his app and Yelp did.

~~~
anigbrowl
'sneaking' being the operative word. Obviously the writer has skin in the game
(and this is acknowledged up front), but the real issue here is that Yelp is
only getting away with this because they're a very established player with a
powerful brand that can afford to take the risk of defying Apple.

Mr Galligan is working for a little nothing company that would probably just
receive a shrug here on HN if they did the same thing. By observing the terms
of their development agreement in good faith, their business model has now
suffered relative to the competition. I have no idea whether his startup's
ideas/technology are worse, the same, or better, but we're that much less
likely to find out now because a more established competitor has (apparently)
got away with ignoring the terms of that same agreement because they can.

Good thing Yelp wasn't offering voicemail, eh?

------
alex_c
Sure, cause Yelp is the first app to include hidden features or use
undocumented API calls. Please.

Reminded me of this post:

<http://steveblank.com/2009/08/24/the-end-of-innocence/>

------
jfoutz
apparently apple thinks grep is is for sissies.

------
gila
Isn't this a good thing, if it doesn't get pulled AR apps will have to have
different reasoning for being rejected.

~~~
tumult
Ahh, your comment is so innocent, so pure. It's cute, even.

